# Common Man Coffee Roaster, Singapore



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

This is the second of three reviews from a recent visit to Singapore. This time its Common Man Coffee Roasters cafe at Martin Road.









Its a modern, large and airy space which serves great food as well as coffee. Be prepared to queue for brunch at the weekend!









They have four house blends for espresso. Here are two.









My partner and I particularly enjoyed the way they served their brewed coffee.









They're into training and have an impressive 'Academy' space. As they're Synesso agents it was no surprise to see several machines in use.









Highly recommended for coffee and food.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

one of my favourite coffee spots in singapore! you should check out Toby's Estate and Dutch Colony Coffee too!


----------

